# Can anyone tell me the cost of DE-IVF at ChelWest?



## Hopeful_Heart (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, I am new to all this, but I am really struggling to get an straight answer from the staff at ChelWest about the cost of IVF w/ donor eggs.
I have phoned, faxed and emailed. To no avail.  
Don't get me wrong, I know they have tons of other things to do. But, I just don't get why my question is so difficult.
They have a price list available online for their other IVF treatments, but under Ovum Donation is says: "Please contact a member of staff."
But none of the staff can give me an answer!!! 
I'm hoping to move forward on this in the New Year, but want to be sure about the finances. Which seems a very sensible course of action to me!
Anyway, just to add the irony of how when I've contacted other more expensive clinics -- LWC, BUPA, etc. they are able to give me answers on fees/prices straightaway. And return my calls -- TWICE!
Go figure!


----------

